# Greetings from Toronto



## Rei (Dec 17, 2008)

Good evening everyone.  I come after unpleasantness occured at another site and I decided that I don't belong there.  There's lots of time to get to know me, so I'll simply say that I hope I have a better time here than I did there.


----------



## terrib (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope so too, Rei. Glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## BoredMormon (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome. As forums go, things are pretty pleasant here.


----------



## tepelus (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Rei. Enjoy!


----------



## JosephB (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello. Are you planning on posting any writing soon? Don't be shy about it!


----------



## Nickie (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rei.


Nickie


----------



## Rei (Dec 18, 2008)

JosephB said:


> Hello. Are you planning on posting any writing soon? Don't be shy about it!


 
I know there aren't any rules about it here, but the one thing I liked about the last place I was in was the rule about doing at least two reviews before posting any of your own work.  I'm going to do that before I post any of my own.


----------



## moderan (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 19, 2008)

That sounds nice Rei. Hope to read one of your works soon.
-Newnonel


----------



## SoNickSays... (Dec 19, 2008)

Rei said:


> I know there aren't any rules about it here, but the one thing I liked about the last place I was in was the rule about doing at least two reviews before posting any of your own work.  I'm going to do that before I post any of my own.



That _would_ be a nice rule to uphold in this Forum.

Good idea!

And welcome to the family!

Nick


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 19, 2008)

I know the site and the rule Rei, and I think it's a good idea too, works out well for everyone. It's really the reason we're here isn't it?

There are a couple others here who post at that site as well.

Welcome


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 19, 2008)

That rule sounds like a wonderful idea for a new rule, Rei. We are all here to share our work and read others, give feedback, take feedback and grow as writers and readers. Welcome to our lovely forum, where porn is not needed to make a site great. 

I hope you have fun here.


----------



## wacker (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Rei. I think I know you from the site that you are referring to. I too got "bullied" off that site. The user name I had there was: Assassins Creed. Either way welcome aboard W F and hope you have a wonderful time as I am.

Wacker


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 20, 2008)

You're already a pleasant addition to the forum, Rei! Welcome.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------

